# Pics of some of my Xmas gifts I am making.



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd love to share a few pictures with you (I am going to TRY to attach them here. If, they don't show up I'll also have them posted on my blog at:
http://www.bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/

I love to loom knit. I took a little wool from each of my English Angoras, spun it, and then loom knitted along with another yarn I had to make this pretty little hat. I like the hat so much I kind of want to keep it..I wont though. 









Here is where I dressed up our tree skirting. The picture didn't turn out that great.









Here is a another loom knitted project (I still need to add the button on it.)











Ok, I better get back to making gifts.. I just wanted to share these pictures with you guys.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## HillJill (Nov 13, 2008)

*Looks like you are staying busy! Nice gifts, you are doing a great job!*


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank-you.

I have lot more to do. I hope I can get them all done in time to get them mailed before the holiday.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Love them!!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very pretty! Your giftees will be snuggy warm this winter  

The treeskirt is a GREAT idea for folks with kids (even without, I suppose). hmm. good idea for giving to Grandma/Grandpa, too. from the kids, you know how hard it is to find something they'd USE and not just sit on a shelf and have to dust!

oh golly. now my idea-part-of-brain is taking over. You could do silhouettes of the kids..shine a bright light on the profile of the child with a paper background. trace the shadow. Put it on felt...oh my Gran would have LOVED that.....


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

crazygoatgal said:


> Love them!!!!!


Thank-you!


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Very pretty! Your giftees will be snuggy warm this winter
> 
> The treeskirt is a GREAT idea for folks with kids (even without, I suppose). hmm. good idea for giving to Grandma/Grandpa, too. from the kids, you know how hard it is to find something they'd USE and not just sit on a shelf and have to dust!
> 
> oh golly. now my idea-part-of-brain is taking over. You could do silhouettes of the kids..shine a bright light on the profile of the child with a paper background. trace the shadow. Put it on felt...oh my Gran would have LOVED that.....


I hope they like it. The Angora hat is going up to Ohio (hopefully she'll wear it.)

I wish my camera would have taken a better picture of the treeskirt thing. It's kind of cute. I made a pocket where I can change pictures each year on it.

You know though, I forgot to put the year on it (kids grow fast and I can see us later on looking at it and wondering when I made it.) Maybe I'll put that on the back of it.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice crafting!! Very pretty and well done.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Seagrape said:


> Nice crafting!! Very pretty and well done.


Thank-you.

I need to work on my sewing but that's why most of the things I sew I keep..lol.. One day I'll get better at it and start giving more sewed things as gifts instead of knits.

Thanks again!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Those gifts are very, very cute! You are certainly talented!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Those are some very nice gifts !!!!:cute:
I love loom knitting too.
bopeep


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

they are so beautiful... I'm sure whoever gets those gifts will feel very special. I know I would....


----------

